# hit the sbc last night



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
was gonna hit the lesner but at the last minute caught a ride w/ a nieghbor on his carolina skiff "flat fishing" and we limited ot w/ the fish being inbetween 23 and 27 inches


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks for the report
were they up top or down bottom, my buddy just got a boat and wanted to go out next weekend...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

The sbc in a skiff? Didn't you guys get beat up last night out there? I thought they were calling for 2-4'. Anyway, nice feeshes.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice catch - has me drooling!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

just sub surface neil
well as for the seas lets just say that the grundens and wanchese slippers paid for themselves


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

where is the sbc?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

sbc = Small Boat Channel at the CBBT


----------

